# FreeBSD, mono and xamarin



## rdindir (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello All,

Is it possible to create android application using mono and xamarin on FreeBSD?

Also, another question. Can android applications be created on FreeBSD (with android SDK and all the tools, adb, etc)?

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2022)

Is anybody able to run AndroidStudio ?
					

Hi guys,  I would really like to be able to run AndroidStudio in FreeBSD. I have got abd working already.  I tried to download Android Studio for Linux and then run bash -x studio.sh   It hangs without giving any arrors at this line (newlines added it for readability)...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Other - How to Use FreeBSD for Java, Android, Flutter and Golang Development
					

Hello Guys, Freshly I decide to use FreeBSD for all of my life. right now I'm working with Java, Kotlin, Android, Flutter, and Golang for the development section of my life. how is it possible I use FreeBSD without any problem in Development with Continue programming with the languages I said...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

